# Corrections Exam 3/25/06



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*MASSACHUSETTS HUMAN RESOURCES DIVISION*

*OPEN COMPETITIVE EXAMINATION ANNOUNCEMENT NUMBER: 5881*

*CORRECTION OFFICER I *​
*DEPARTMENT OF CORRECTION*

$75.00 Examination application fee required.

Money orders, Bank checks, MasterCard or Visa accepted. No cash or personal checks.

*Apply on-line at: https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/*

*Last Date to Apply: February 25, 2006 Please file early. Examination Date: March 25, 2006*

​
This examination is being held to add names to the eligible list from which to fill vacancies in this classification in the Massachusetts Department of Correction. Applicants who pass this exam will be added to the current list, according to mark received on the exam.

*DUTIES: *Under direct supervision of Correction Officers or other employees of higher grade: maintains custodial care and control of inmates; patrols facilities; makes rounds and takes head counts; observes conduct and behavior of inmates, noting significant behavioral patterns; prevents disturbances; notes and investigates suspicious inmate behavior, including the possibility of possession of contraband, by searching individuals, vehicles, mail, packages, and inmate quarters; develops working relationships with inmates by referring individuals to appropriate supportive services, as needed, to aid in rehabilitation; prepares reports relative to fires, disturbances, accidents, security breaches, and monthly evaluations on inmates; and performs related work as required.

*WORKING CONDITIONS: *Correction Officers may work in a correctional facility, alone in an isolated area; may work varied shifts, weekends, holidays, or nights and are subject to a standby (on call) work status; may be subjected to verbal and physical abuse from others; may be required to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress; stand and walk for prolonged periods of time; are subject to injury from firearms; may work under exposure to adverse weather conditions; may travel for job-related purposes; and may be required to furnish private transportation for reimbursable job-related travel.

*SALARY:* Inquiry concerning salary should be directed to the appointing authority at the time of the employment interview.

*ENTRANCE REQUIREMENTS:*

1. AGE: This examination is open to persons who have reached the age of nineteen as of the date of the examination (Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 125, Section 4). Applicants must provide proof of birth date to satisfy this requirement prior to consideration for appointment.

2. CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS: Applicants must have graduated from high school or must possess an equivalency certificate issued by the Massachusetts Department of Education; or must have served at least three years in the armed forces of the United States and the last discharge or release from service must have been under honorable conditions.

3. OTHER REQUIREMENTS AFTER PASSING THE WRITTEN EXAMINATION AND PRIOR TO AN APPOINTMENT:

· Fire Arms Permit and Special State Police Commission - Certification as a Correction Officer requires that the applicant be able to satisfy and maintain the eligibility requirements for obtaining a license to carry a firearm pursuant to Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 140.

· Medical - As a condition of employment, an applicant for Correction Officer will be required to pass a psychological and medical examination that includes drug screening.

· Training - Candidates must be able to complete satisfactorily the Department of Correction's training program for Correction Officers during their nine-month probationary period (Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 125, Section 9, as amended by Chapter 468, Acts of 1979).

· Smoking - Chapter 27, Section 2. As the result of legislation (Chapter 697, Acts of 1987), persons appointed to Correction Officer positions as a result of this examination will be prohibited from smoking tobacco products after their appointment. Violators are subject to termination of employment.

· Prior Convictions/Incarcerations - No person who has been convicted of a felony or who has been convicted of a misdemeanor and has been confined in any jail or house of correction for said conviction shall be appointed to the position of Correction Officer. (Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 125, Section 9). 

· Physical Abilities Test - In accordance with Chapter 32, Section 5(3(e)), of the Massachusetts General Laws, applicants will be required to pass a physical abilities test as part of the selection process. Information about this test will be distributed later.

· A current and valid Massachusetts Class D Motor Vehicle Operator's license or the equivalent from another state is required.

*EXAMINATION CONTENT:* The written examination will be designed to test, where practicable, the following abilities which have been established as qualifications for the position: ability to gather information through examining records and documents and through observing and questioning individuals; ability to analyze and determine the applicability of data, to draw conclusions and make appropriate recommendations; ability to follow written instructions; ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures; ability to understand, explain and apply the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, specifications, standards, and guidelines governing assigned unit activities; ability to write concisely, to express thoughts clearly and develop ideas in logical order; ability to maintain accurate records; ability to prepare general reports.



*CREDIT FOR EMPLOYMENT/EXPERIENCE AS A CORRECTION OFFICER I:* Pursuant to the provisions of Section 22 of Chapter 31, individuals may apply for credit for employment or experience in the position title of Correction Officer I. Information on how to apply for this credit will be mailed with your notice to appear for the examination. On the day of the examination, you will be asked to provide the details of any such employment or experience you have as a Correction Officer I as the result of service on a state-run correction officer force, including location, dates of service, and number of hours worked per week, and to submit documentation supporting these claims.

*PRIVATE SCHOOL OR SERVICE:* The Human Resources Division does not recommend or endorse any private school or service offering preparation for examinations and is not responsible for their advertising claims.

*IDENTIFICATION AT THE EXAMINATION SITE:* At the examination site, applicants must present current and valid photo identification with signature (e.g., motor vehicle operator's license, passport, ID from an institution of higher education).

*IMPORTANT NOTIFICATION INFORMATION FOR APPLICANTS:*

*Notice to Appear*

Notices to appear to your assigned examination site will be mailed to applicants for this examination. You will be able to get a copy of your notice after March 18, 2006, by logging on to the Human Resources Division Standings and On-line Applicant Record Informationsystem.Please follow the instructions provided at www.mass.gov/hrd on-line services Get a Copy of Your Notice to Appear for an Exam

*HOW TO APPLY*​
You may apply for this examination, using a credit card, on-line at the Human Resources Division website:*https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd*until midnight on February 25, 2006. A confirmation number for each transaction will be issued. 

You may also obtain a paper application form, and file it along with the examination-processing fee (or fee waiver form) in person or by mail with HRD. Applications and fee waiver forms may also be available at city and town clerks' offices across the state. If you mail your application, send all correspondence by certified mail with "return receipt requested," if possible. Your application MUST be received in HRD by 5:00 p.m. on February 25, 2006 or be postmarked by midnight on February 25, 2006. 

*CURRENT MILITARY PERSONNEL:* All military personnel who, in connection with current service, *CANNOT* be in Massachusetts on March 25, 2006 should contact the Human Resources Division to request a make up examination. To request a make up, you must:

· file an application and processing fee by the last filing date (February 25, 2006);

· request such accommodation in writing, with a copy of your military orders attached; 

· include in your letter either your daytime base phone number or name and phone number of a Massachusetts resident with whom you are in *regular* contact;

*TESTING ACCOMMODATIONS FOR PEOPLE WITH DISABILITIES:* If you need special testing accommodations due to a documented impairment such as a hearing, learning, physical, mental or visual disability, fill in the circle in item #15 of your application, and include a letter detailing what type of accommodation you require at the exam site. _You must also include a letter of support from a qualified professional_. Without such a letter, we cannot guarantee that we will be able to grant your accommodation. This information is sought only to provide reasonable accommodation on the day of the examination and will not be used for any other purposes.

*EXAMINATION FEE:* All paper applications must be accompanied by a money order, bank check, or by a completed fee waiver form. The examination-processing fee is *$75*. Payment by money order or bank check should be made payable to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Please print your name, address, social security number, and the examination announcement number *5881* on the front of the money order or bank check. Payments by Master Card and VISA are also accepted when applying via the web site or in person. NO CASH OR PERSONAL CHECKS. There will be *NO**REFUNDS* of the examination-processing fee unless the examination is cancelled by HRD.

*FEE WAIVER:* The examination-processing fee may be waived for applicants receiving certain forms of state or federal public assistance, unemployment insurance, or workers' compensation. If you are claiming a fee waiver, fill in item #16 on your application. Fee waiver formsare available from, and must be filed with, the Massachusetts Human Resources Division (see address below). Waiver forms must be accompanied by proof of eligibility, for the subject time period, in the form of signed and dated receipts, check stubs and/or other documentation from the agency providing the assistance. 

*VETERANS' PREFERENCE*

*Definition of a Massachusetts Veteran**M.G.L. Chapter 4, Section 7, Clause 43 as amended by the Acts of 2004 Effective August 30, 2004*: To be a "veteran" under Massachusetts law, a person is required to have either 180 days of regular active duty service and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions* OR* 90 days of active duty service, one (1) day of which is during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions. A chart defining "wartime" service is available on-line.

*VETERANS' PREFERENCE: *If you are claiming veterans' preference and if your eligibility for veterans' preference has not been approved before by HRD, you must submit a copy of your DD Form 214 (Release From Active Duty) in order to receive proper credit. Your notice to appear for the examination will indicate whether or not you are already classified as a veteran. Qualifying service must have been in the Army, Navy, Marine Corps, Coast Guard, or Air Force of the United States. Please note that active duty exclusively for training in the National Guard or Reserves does *NOT* qualify you for veterans' preference. National Guard Members or Reservists must have 180 days and have been activated under Title 10 of the U.S. Code - OR- if activated under Title 10 or Title 32 of the U.S. Code or Massachusetts General Laws, chapter 33, sections 38, 40, and 41, must have 90 days, at least one of which was during wartime. The Members' last discharge or release must be under honorable conditions.

Those who otherwise qualify for veterans' preference, but are still in military service may, as of July 1, 1998, claim such credit by supplying proof, on official letterhead with appropriate signature, of their military service to date, including the dates of active duty, current assignment, and estimated time of separation. The individual must provide official documentation of honorable discharge at the time of appointment. [See 1998 Amendment to MGL, Chapter 31, Section 3, Clause (f)].

*Minimum Service Exception (for Death or Disability): *It is not necessary for an applicant to complete the minimum service for wartime or peacetime campaign if he/she served some time in the campaign and was awarded the Purple Heart, or suffered a service-connected disability.

*Training Duty Exemption:* Active service in the armed forces as used in this clause shall not include active duty for training in the Army or Air National Guard or active duty for training as a Reservist in the Armed Forces of the United States.

*Disabled Veteran Status:* Claims for status as a disabled veteran require written confirmation from the US Veterans Administration of a continuing service-connected disability rated 10% or higher. Applicants wishing to claim status as disabled veterans will get the opportunity to claim such at the test site with instructions to follow.



*FOR MORE INFORMATION*

Information about this examination can be obtained on the Internet at http://www.mass.gov/hrdor by contacting the Human Resources Division Monday through Friday, 1 Ashburton Place, Room 301, Boston, MA, 02108, 8:45 a.m. - 5:00 p.m., except holidays, during these hours at the following numbers:

In the Boston area: (617) 878-9895 Outside the Boston area: (toll free) 1-800-392-6178

TTY Number: (617) 878-9762 FAX Number: (617) 727-0399

Recorded information regarding this examination and other upcoming open competitive examinations is available at any time by calling (617) 878-9895.


----------

